# My Nicaraguan boa



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

First of is my 2yr old Hypo Nicaraguan boa 100% het t+ albino she great with high speckling compared to the others





Next are my corn island Nicaraguan boas, stay around 5ft these are only found on. A small island of the Coast of Nicaragua and are quite different to the mainland, the some times called fire bellied nics due to the colour and they can change colour from a lovely silvery grey to an almost kaki green,like having two different snakes, i have a pair the male is a lot smaller than the female


















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

A little video from last week



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Came back from holiday and my 3year old fire bellied Nicaraguan was looking great 


Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk











I’m hoping she’s gravid, with my t+ hypo harlequin as she is t+ too so should have some nice babies end of April 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

